# Are there furnished apartments 50-70m2?



## upper71 (Jan 4, 2013)

I Would like to introduce my self. I 'be got my 309 Visa in December. My plan is to relocate March - April in Melbourne. 
Are there furnished apartments I could rent for start? The only ones I could find from Internet are for students and they are very small. I need a 50 - 70 m2 at least as my wife girlfriend will settle in a couple of months after me?

Thank you very much for your time to read my Thread and your effort responding to it.


----------



## upper71 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Any info?*

Any info please on the above?


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

upper71 said:


> Any info please on the above?


Try gumtree


----------



## upper71 (Jan 4, 2013)

yh31 said:


> Try gumtree


I will thanks


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

look in: www.realestate.com.au
Rental section... 
Gumtree can have dodgy people...all the best!


----------



## upper71 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wait said:


> look in: www.realestate.com.au
> Rental section...
> Gumtree can have dodgy people...all the best!


Thank you Wait, I will do that as well! I'll let you know what the outcome is.


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

ok... that would be good!!


----------

